# Help Diagnosing Gas Dryer Problem



## Christian (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello,

I'm hoping for some help diagnosing a problem with our gas dryer!

Symptom 1: We first noticed the dryer not heating after doing multiple loads of laundry back to back...i.e. it would do fine with the first load and if we started another load it wouldn't heat for long. If we waited until the next day or something like that, it would heat again. This has progressed into the dryer not heating at all anymore, even on the first load.

Symptom 2: Not sure if this could be related, but we have also noticed that the dryer would keep running after the clothes were dry. For example we put on a load before going to bed and woke up in the AM with the dryer still running, cold inside, but the clothes dry.

I recently put a new belt in this dryer so I'd love to fix it again if possible. Can anyone help me diagnose the problem? I'm handy with a DMM or whatever other tools necessary.

Here's the make/model info:


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 14, 2015)

Have you checked the exhaust line for blockage?  My dryer was taking longer and longer to dry and I discovered the exhaust vent was blocked with lint. Here is a link with some other common problems with Kenmore Dryers not heating.

http://www.repairclinic.com/vwo8/RepairHelp/How-To-Fix-A-Dryer/8-6-179184-/Kenmore-Dryer-doesn-t-heat-11087570100


----------



## Christian (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparky617 said:


> Have you checked the exhaust line for blockage?  My dryer was taking longer and longer to dry and I discovered the exhaust vent was blocked with lint. Here is a link with some other common problems with Kenmore Dryers not heating.
> 
> http://www.repairclinic.com/vwo8/RepairHelp/How-To-Fix-A-Dryer/8-6-179184-/Kenmore-Dryer-doesn-t-heat-11087570100



Yes I did check the venting, thanks for the link!


----------



## kok328 (Oct 14, 2015)

As far as not turning off, the problem could be with the humidity sensor(s).
They detect the lack of moisture and turn the dryer off when the clothes are dry.
If this is defective it could have closed the gas valve as to no longer provide heat when it thinks the clothes are dry.  Might also be a bad thermocoupler that isn't letting the gas valve open.


----------



## Christian (Oct 15, 2015)

Well...I tried to fire up the dryer last night to see if the ignitor was glowing, etc, and the dryer fired up no problem. 

So, it appears it's not a blown fuse. What could cause an intermittent problem like this??? :help:


----------



## DFBonnett (Oct 17, 2015)

High limit switch would be my first guess.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

Any resolution on this?


----------

